# Atlanta Meetup - July/August Time Frame?



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Testing the waters...

Thinking of getting the ball rolling for an Atlanta-area meetup in the July/August time frame. Two possible locations: Marietta (North) or Stockbridge (South). Marietta would by at my shop (and would not be associated with any sort of sale or "try to get you to buy stuff" event) and Stockbridge would be at a housing association rec property parking lot in a neighborhood where we'd have a nice air conditioned rec building to hang out in, grills, music, etc.

I'm going to throw out the date of July 26th.

If that's too soon after the NC meet, then August 23rd. 

Of course all dates subject to scheduling with the selected location.

Can I get a roll call? :rimshot:


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We can go ....


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

There is just an outpouring of interest here. OH MY GOODNESS!

The south Atlanta location will have fishing!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Sense of humor is a good thing .... Either side of Atl will work for us . Hopefully the list will grow . 



sirbOOm said:


> There is just an outpouring of interest here. OH MY GOODNESS!
> 
> The south Atlanta location will have fishing!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in.

My vote goes to the south location.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

A meet in the south in Summer?! Crazy people. 

Put me down as a maybe.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

^ you stop being a whiner.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I'm in for whatever. Everything should be together and tuned by then in the new car!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I just moved to Midland, Ga and am looking to go to some shows within a few hours from here. Keep me in the loop if anything comes up.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

SirBoom.....
Ohh thats promising. Lets see how the schedules work out from now to then. Been wanting to meet up with some of the Southern Crew. I hear that there are alot of good ones, especially in GA.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Seeing as I missed the NC meet I am really looking forward to one close to home. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

rsutton1223 said:


> Seeing as I missed the NC meet I am really looking forward to one close to home.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ditto that, I'm up for whatever… whenever!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I am in for whenever and where ever. And if you need help let me know.

If needed I can offer up my parents home location. It is a bit further south. May see a few folks on horses at times Ask Erin but there is room. I had one there before.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

All - I will update and create a new thread for the actual event (vs. this feeler). Meet likely to be in Stockbridge and I will look into getting anyone interest some sort of discount to go golfing at Eagles Landing (a PGA-grade course) which is in-town. Stockbridge event location will have an indoor area and large enough parking lot for a ton of cars.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys , seems we will have to back out of the meet. We will be traveling to Boston Ma. My 11 year old son will be having open heart surgery in the month of July . We will be there for 10 - 20 days. We will have to gracefully bow out of this meet .. Maybe next time ..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang! Open heart surgery at 11?! Sorry to hear that. I hope all goes well.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been waiting for another GA meet. Count me in (resident noob).



Best wishes to your family BlackHHR


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ghionw said:


> I have been waiting for another GA meet. Count me in (resident noob).
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to your family BlackHHR


Thanks .. 
BTW there is an IASCA event this weekend in Cumming GA. Check the IASCA calendar for the location as to not hijack this thread .


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Hope everything comes out right.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^


X2!!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Best wishes on your sons surgery hhr, I have an 11 year old daughter.....I can only imagine the stress your family is under. So here's to a successful procedure, and a strong speedy recovery.
Atlanta in july huh, sounds hot as fook.......well, I've made that trip before....so, if things will line up for me, I'll try and make it happen.....


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

^^^^ x2


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> Hey guys , seems we will have to back out of the meet. We will be traveling to Boston Ma. My 11 year old son will be having open heart surgery in the month of July . We will be there for 10 - 20 days. We will have to gracefully bow out of this meet .. Maybe next time ..


Hoping for the best!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks to you all . It will get your attention , that I can promise you . This is his second time having this type of surgery . 
He loves some car audio , but he really likes working on the projects them most . 
Here is a pic of the little guy ..







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Glassin' already.......Sounds like a cool kid, you must be doing something right there brotha! Once again. ....best of luck!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Where is he? All I see is a hand and some woods brush behind the car door.


----------



## StrokedDemon777 (Jan 25, 2014)

There is a show on may 18th at the Atlanta Motor Speedway, Stuntfest , some friends of mine will be there on the meter , I will be there , Anybody else ?.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Is this still in the works?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes. Here's the thread for planning/sign-up: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...014-atlanta-ga-area-meet-official-thread.html

Moderator can close this thread.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone opposed to a reschedule of the Atlanta meet to Sunday September 14th?


----------

